
Ask HN: How does billing in man-days work? - agilek
Hey guys,
I would like to get your opinion on billing in man-days. Take this example:<p>- you are billing in MD
- you have a client who requests some work on Tuesday and you finish it the same day in 2 hours and send it back to the client by the end of the day
- on Thursday there&#x27;s a call from client with a new work, the same scenario happens, you finish it in 2 hours and deliver to the client by the end of the day.<p>My question is: how much would you charge your client?<p>1.) 0,5 MD
2.) 1 MD
3.) 2 MD
======
patio11
You worked on two days, you charge two days, as agreed in the contract.

In the unlikely event that your client is unhappy with this result, you assist
them in batching their work together to be scheduled more efficiently, but --
and this is _very important_ \-- you don't second guess their business
decisions like wanting that original work to be started on Tuesday. At many
places that is a _totally reasonable thing to want which they are happy to pay
for_ and _you owe no apology or explanation for charging as agreed_.

------
brudgers
My advice:

1\. If it is reasonable, consider delivering the work the following day unless
there is compensation for for fast turn around. Otherwise, when busy enough
that a project cannot be completed the same day, the client's expectation of
same day service will still be there.

2\. The agreement with the client should state the minimum amount to be
invoiced (for example one day).

3\. Invoice along with the completed work so that each project remains
separately billable.

4\. Raise your rates per Thomas 'patio11' McKenzie.

Good luck

